# Want to learn gigging



## Buda (Jun 23, 2012)

Never done it before. Sounds fun.

Any guides or charters out there?

Or anybody need a deck hand some night?

Buda


----------



## TurtleLA (Mar 21, 2011)

Buda, unfortunately your not going to get much of a response. Most of the guys on here have put in the time and effort to have success and have their honey holes kept secret. My advice to you is make a gig or buy one and get a good light. Pick a night with lite winds and find an area with a good bottom, lots of bait, and put your time in. I promise you will appreciate it more.


----------

